# 5 Euro Rabatt auf alle Sidewinder-Produkte von Microsoft [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. August 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 5 Euro Rabatt auf alle Sidewinder-Produkte von Microsoft [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 5 Euro Rabatt auf alle Sidewinder-Produkte von Microsoft [Anzeige]


----------



## push@max (24. August 2009)

Selbst mit dem Rabatt sind mit die Mäuse zu teuer


----------



## Bonsai (24. August 2009)

Nichts für ungut, aber alle hier angebotenen Sachen gibts teilweise deutlich billiger im internet. Einfach den Geizhals fragen


----------



## Megael (24. August 2009)

Also die 5 Euro können die sich klemmen, ich hab mein x8 nach dem Release für 66Euro gekauft *grins*


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (24. August 2009)

Also ich hab mir mal 3 minuten Zeit gelassen und gegooglet...
Ergebnis:
- Sidewinder X8 Mouse für 74,90 Euro >>  Microsoft SideWinder X8 Mouse - Microsoft - Gimahhot


- Sidewinder Mouse für 59,90 Euro >>  nicht auf anhieb gefunden..
- Sidewinder X5 Mouse für 44,90 Euro >> Microsoft SideWinder X5 Mouse - Maus - Laser - Kauflux Online Kaufhaus und Marktplatz (Kaufen und Verkaufen)
- Sidewinder X3 Mouse für 31,90 Euro >> SideWinder X3 Mouse - Maus - Laser 1087891000
- Sidewinder X6 Keyboard für 54,90 Euro >> SideWinder X6 Keyboard (OEM, Schwarz/Schwarz (Hochglanz)) - Reflexer.de - Besitzt du die Reflexe ?


Also von daher, mal wieder nen sinnloses Unterfangen, wer nen bisschen Grips in der Birne hat kauft sich NICHT die Sachen da.....


----------



## fragapple (24. August 2009)

Immernoch reichlich teuer. Wenn man sich bei eBay umschaut bekommt man die deutsche Sidewinder X6 mit Keypad für gerademal 32€ inkl. Versand!


----------



## majorguns (24. August 2009)

Ich sag nur Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online: Microsoft OEM SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (AGB-00025/AGB-00026) .....


----------



## Clegryman (25. August 2009)

La la lass dich nicht veraschen, vorallem nicht beim Preis 

@ PCGH 
Wer heutzutage ernsthaft glaubt, dass man jungen Menschen (die Geizhals etc. kennen oder direkt bei euch nach dem Bestpreis suchen) derart hinters Licht führen kann, der macht sich hochgradig lächerlich.
Das ist ein Grund, nächstes mal bei Caseking Artikeln direkt nachzurechnen, bevor ich bei dem teurem Laden was kaufe. 21! Läden führen das X6 Keyboard billiger, als der von euch genannte "Freundschaftspreis", bei dem der Chef von Caseking noch Geld draufzahlt  Ihr seid drauf bei euch in der Redaktion und die bei Caseking ....

Und wenn das nicht eure Idee war, dann müsst ihr den Vertreter von Caseking mal sagen, dass die nicht alle Tassen im Schrank haben!


----------

